
Bill Gates Reads by Writing (In the Margins) - burtonator
https://getpolarized.io/2020/01/19/Bill-Gates-Reads-By-Writing-In-The-Margins.html
======
jraph
Notice: this is an ad for Polar.

~~~
throwlaplace
this dude (burtonator) has been hawking this weird service for years on hn. I
don't understand why his (and other tbh) content marketing makes it to the
front page.

